# My bettas .



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

My rescue he was kind of skinny when I got him. He looks better now. 

















Wish I cleaned the glass. 

















I love this fish I need to get a good photo of him flaring. 









Best shot for last.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I got another one.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice pics and lovely bettas. Where are you "rescuing" these guys from? The ones I usually see to rescue look nothing like any of those.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Only the first one is a rescue. He came from petsmart. The purple big ear also a rescue from petCo. There were 2 big ear Bettas at petCo. I said no at first went back a week later and bought the purple one. Went back 3 weeks later and the others big ear was dead. 

The blue big ear female and the blue marble plakat are Thailand imports off aqua bid. They came from good breeders. 

I just got this girl too from a breeder last week. 









I going to start breeding in September. I am buying a blue white marble female hmpk off a member on another form to breed to my marble male. I should get some show quality fish from them fingers cross.

I had a betta fish addiction a few years back but this time it's at a whole new level. I love Bettas. 
Here is my dragon rescue he is doing awesome now. Very active an happy.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are some awesome bettas and the pics are pretty stunning. That blue marble plakat male is a super nice fish. And hope the breeding goes well, maybe I could end up one if all goes well haha.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks nice! I've been thinking of a HMPK to add to my fish room half-full of wild types. Very nice future parents


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

Lovely bettas!


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

nerdariostomp said:


> Looks nice! I've been thinking of a HMPK to add to my fish room half-full of wild types. Very nice future parents


I just got this female.









I will be breeding her to my HMPK Marble.









This should produce some nice quality fish. Maybe you want one?


----------

